# zum oder ins?



## rayomega

La frase: "Mañana no voy al gimnasio.Vaoy a la exposicion de goya.Nos vemos."¿esta bien traducida?

Morgen gehe ich nicht zum Zentrumsport.Ich besuche Goya Ausstellung:tschüss.


----------



## Hans Urian

Morgen gehe ich nicht *ins* *Fitnessstudio*. Ich besuche *die* Goya*-*Ausstellung. Tschüss.


----------



## rayomega

Muchas gracias/danke schön Hans.


----------



## kunvla

rayomega said:


> La frase: "Mañana no voy al gimnasio.Vaoy a la exposicion de goya.Nos vemos."¿esta bien traducida?
> 
> Morgen gehe ich nicht zum *Zentrumsport* _*Sportzentrum*_.Ich besuche die Goya Ausstellung:tschüss.



Es gibt im Deutschem nur _*Sportzentrum*_ oder _*Sportcenter*_.

PD: Por supuesto, _*Fitnessstudio*_ o _*Fitnesscenter*_ también.


----------



## Hans Urian

Addendum @ kunvla:

Hay una pequeñísima diferencia de connotación entre un "Fitnessstudio" (con *e*!) y un "Sportzentrum"/"Sportcenter". Al "Fitnessstudio" la gente va para hacer ejercicios físicos, mientras un "Sportzentrum"/"Sportcenter" (por ejemplo lo de una Universidad), puede incluir campos para jugar a tenis, piscinas etc.

"Goya Ausstellung" (o sea sin guión) es un anglicismo que lamentablemente se ve a menudo en alemán. Correctamente debe ser "Goya-Ausstellung". El fenómeno linguístico se llama "Durchkopplung". (Bueno, no es sólo un anglicismo: Hace 200 años, la gente lo hubiera escrito también sin guión. Pero hoydía es un anglicismo.)

Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

Hans Urian said:


> Addendum @ kunvla:
> 
> Hay una pequeñísima diferencia de connotación entre un "Fitnessstudio" (con *e*!) y un "Sportzentrum"/"Sportcenter". Al "Fitnessstudio" la gente va para hacer ejercicios físicos, mientras un "Sportzentrum"/"Sportcenter" (por ejemplo lo de una Universidad), puede incluir campos para jugar a tenis, piscinas etc.
> 
> Saludos



Hola:

Sí, claro. Sólo quería apuntar que la palabra "Zentrumsport" no existe en alemán. Nada más.

_________
Saludos


----------

